# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ทำโบรชัวร์ออนไลน์แพงขึ้นอีกนิด เพื่อความสะดวกสบาย

## abizin1234

รับทำใบปลิว ออนไลน์ : ง่าย หรือ ราคาแพง ?
	 การทำ brochureของคุณ ได้กลายเป็น ความง่าย มากในปัจจุบันเป็นสิ่งที่คุณสามารถทำได้แบบถูกต้องและง่ายดาย ที่บ้านของคุณเอง สิ่งที่คุณต้องหาเวปที่รับทำลีฟเลทออนออนไลน์แล้วทำการออกแบบleafletที่คุณต้องการจะทำตามรูปแบบที่สวยงามตามที่คุณต้องการ เวปที่รับทำลีฟเลทแบบออนไลน์นี้รับรับทำจำนวนไม่มาก หรือแม้แต่ 1ใบก็สามารถทำได้ ส่วนการส่งก็แล้วแต่ตามต้องการของเรา ตั้งแต่ส่ง EMS หรือ ส่งไปรษณีย์ หรือไปรับเอง ทั้งนี้ทั้งนั้นการที่สามารถทำได้ตามใจที่เราต้องการก็ต้องมีราคาที่แพงกว่าปกติรับทำโบรชัวร์
เป็นข้อสงสัยเรื่องนี้นำไปสู่ ​​คำถาม ที่คนจำนวนมาก ถาม: การพิมพ์ leaflet เป็น ออนไลน์เป็นเรื่องที่สะดวกสบายหรือ ค่าเป็นเรื่องการจ่ายที่ค่อนข้างสูง ?
 

 
ทำไม การทำโบรชัวร์ออนไลน์ มัน ราคาแพงมาก
	 เริ่มจาก การตรวจสอบการออกแบบของคุณ ในการทำการพิมพ์ และ การส่งของ ถึงที่บันไดหน้าประตูของคุณ ผู้ให้บริการ การทำ ออนไลน์จะ ทำทุกงาน สำหรับคุณ ในขณะที่คุณยังคงทำหน้าที่ประจำวันของคุณ นี้อาจจะทำให้บริการโดยรวม ของร้านที่รับทำแผ่นพับ ออนไลน์ งบประมาณ ที่พวกเขาจำเป็นต้องเรียกเก็บค่าใช้จ่าย สำหรับการจัดส่ง เป็นบริการเพิ่มเติมที่คุณมักจะต้องทำด้วยตัวเอง เมื่อคุณพิมพ์brochureโดยร้านที่รับทำแค๊ตตาล๊อคตามโรงพิมพ์ปกติ ประการอื่นยังอาจ เรียกเก็บค่าบริการที่สูงขึ้นสำหรับขนาดพิเศษ จากเวปที่รับทำแค๊ตตาล๊อคออนไลน์ เช่นเดียวกับ การออกแบบ ใบปลิว ตามปกติ ที่ไม่อยู่ในแพคเกจหรือประเภท การรับทำ ใบปลิวที่พวกเขาเสนอ ในส่วนการออกแบบโบรชัวร์ของคุณ อาจจำเป็นต้อง มีการ ตัดแต่งรูปภาพเพิ่มเติม รวมทั้งการเตรียมการ ทำให้งานที่ต้องทำมากขึ้น สำหรับโรงพิมพ์ที่รับทำแค๊ตตาล๊อค พวกเขาจะต้องคิดค่าบริการเพิ่มเติม สำหรับการทำ ของคุณ
 

 
ทำไม การพิมพ์แผ่นพับออนไลน์ สะดวกสบาย
	 หากคุณคิดเกี่ยวกับcostทั้งหมดที่เกิดขึ้น และเวลาที่คุณเสียไป เมื่อจะกลับมาพิมพ์ด้วยเครื่องพิมพ์ตัวคุณเองจะได้รับ ที่จะเห็นว่าการรับทำแผ่นพับออนไลน์ สบาย ไม่พูดถึงสิ่งที่คุณจะได้รับจากการที่จะประหยัดเวลาของเราที่ต้องเสียเวลาไป สิ่งที่สำคัญมากโรงพิมพ์ออนไลน์ จะทำทุกอย่าง ให้คุณ ตั้งแต่พิสูจน์อักษร จากleafletของคุณ และทำไฟล์งานให้พร้อมสำหรับการพิมพ์ที่จะทำให้แน่ใจว่าจะได้รับงานพิมพ์อย่างสมบูรณ์ และส่งมอบอย่างปลอดภัย ในที่อยู่ที่ระบุของคุณ คุณไม่จำเป็นต้องเสียเหงื่อเพียงเพื่อให้ได้ งานพิมพ์โบรชัวร์ที่มีคุณภาพ เช่นเดียวกับเครื่องพิมพ์ออนไลน์จะทำทุกอย่างให้คุณ
สรุปได้ว่า มีวิธีการมากมาย ที่สามารถช่วยให้คุณได้รับบริการ รับทำโบรชัวร์ออนไลน์ ในราคาที่เหมาะสม เป็นทั้งหมดที่คุณต้องทำคือ เพื่อให้ตัวเองได้รับโปรโมชั่น ของโรงพิมพ์ ที่เป็นส่วนลดเพื่อให้คุณได้รับประโยชน์ของบริการ การพิมพ์ที่ถูกกว่าสำหรับ งานทำleafletของคุณรับทำโบรชัวร์

----------


## abizin1234

อัพโพสหน่อยนะคร๊าบบบบ รับทำโบรชัวร์

----------


## abizin1234

โรงพิมพ์ มาดันแต่เช้าเลยคร๊าบบบ

----------


## abizin1234

ขออัพยามเช้าหน่อยคร๊าบ รับทำโบรชัวร์

----------


## abizin1234

ขออัพหน่อยครับบ รับทำโบรชัวร์

----------


## abizin1234

ขออัพหน่อยคร๊าบ รับทำแผ่นพับ

----------


## abizin1234

อัพหน่อยคร๊าบ รับทำบิลต่อเนื่อง

----------


## abizin1234

อัพหน่อยคร๊าบ รับทำแคตตาล็อก

----------


## abizin1234

ขออัพหน่อยนะคร๊าบ รับทำบิล

----------


## abizin1234

ขออัพหน่อยคร๊าบบ

----------


## abizin1234

ขออัพหน่อยคร๊าบบ

----------

